# Tennis Partner



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey peepz,
Looking for someone who enjoys tennis, moved here recently from UK London so trying to find someone who i can enjoy a bit of tennis with.. let me know if anyone is up for it. 

Zee


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

*hey*



londonguyzee said:


> Hey peepz,
> Looking for someone who enjoys tennis, moved here recently from UK London so trying to find someone who i can enjoy a bit of tennis with.. let me know if anyone is up for it.
> 
> Zee


hey do u know anyone that coaches tennis...use to play alot but i need to get back into it...

any suggestions?

thanks aisha


----------



## oracledba (Jun 23, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> Hey peepz,
> Looking for someone who enjoys tennis, moved here recently from UK London so trying to find someone who i can enjoy a bit of tennis with.. let me know if anyone is up for it.
> 
> Zee


Hi
I played tennis during my college days and I wish to get back to playing.
pm me if interested
cheers


----------

